# Frozen blood worm , live blood worm and live brine shrimp



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi there ,I have all of the above, and was wondering . 1, when you defrost the frozen blood worm. can you put the rest in normal tap water ,in a sealed tub and put in fridge for few days?. Same question with live bloodworm, and with the shrimp can you keep them in the brine in the fridge or are they ok sitting in sealed tub in room temp? Thank you for feedback Mark


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

1.) Frozen blood worms. If I don't use the whole square, I cut it in half and put the other half back in the freezer. I put the cube in the tank frozen and let it float, but you can thaw it in a cup of room temp water and then pour that into the tank.

2.) Live bloodworms...hmm? Do you mean blackworms? I have only seen live blackworms. There are blackworm holders you can get that have a fine mesh net container within another container. You fill up to the mesh line and store this in the fridge. When the water gets dirty, you lift up the mesh container and dump out the water, rinse the worms and mesh, then fill back up to the mesh again. I have kept worms in the fridge for 2-3 months.

3.) Brine shrimp. Keep in the fridge, at room temp they die faster unless you set a small ~2g tank for them and keep it aerated and feed them. This a pain, IMO, and I opt for the live black worms, unless you buy salt and a brine shimp hatchery setup.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I do not feed brine shrimp as it is not something that they can have more than a couple times a week ... it is too rich for adults and not complete enough after they get past the fry stage. I think the frozen bloodworms can be kept with safety for up to a week in dechlorinated water in a sealed container in the fridge and the same for the live ones although the live worms can be used as long as they remain alive. Do not put any of them in tap water but always in dechlorinated water as the chlorinated water will be bad for your your fish.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you all for clearing that up for me


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

oops and forgot , They are Blod worm as i have bought them of ebay. Heres description of them and the pic i seen is Bloodworm Quote."" Hi, unfortunately due to the bad weather this weekend I was unable to cultivate the bloodworms from my outside ponds, due to the worms migrating at the bottom of the pond when it rains. That was a email he sent me btw


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I would cancel that order. If they have not been properly processed they could carry disease to your fish. I never buy anything that does not carry a brand name I do not trust as I know that they have been processed to get rid of disease processes in the food. Bloodworms are mosquito larvae and are very prone to carrying diseases.

Sorry I did not know that this is what you were doing.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Okies Dokies. Sent him email and said i wanted refund .Will wait for reply. Never realized that, his pond could be infected and the blood worn also. Simple mistake me made. thanks Rose


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

A lot of the people who advertise on eBay try to catch newcomers to the hobby this way and you need to be careful. I would have warned you had I realized it but did not think of it. Sorry.

Rose


----------

